
Dumb Screenplay Robot - smacktoward
https://dumbscreenplayrobot.wtf/
======
duxup
>A series about a group of U.S. veterans succeeding in life after stumbling
upon a full zombie outbreak!

This seems like it would be already a thing.

>An erotic comedy smorgasbord of blackout gags inspired by goings on by the
circumstances of the matriarch's death come into question.

I'm having trouble wrapping my head around this one...

------
liquid153
Highly doubt any AI is being done by this shitbot

